

Ask HN: What are some cool Open Source projects that could use a hand? - zaay

I want to help on any kind of Open Source projects that are innovative and have to much to do, but not enough people. I&#x27;ve never contributed to any Open Source projects, but this community has given me so much that I need to give something back! Please, suggest me where to start.<p>UPDATE:
My skills:<p>- PHP; OOP<p>- mySQL<p>- Advanced Javascript<p>- iOS<p>- HTMl5, CSS3<p>Those are a few skills that I use on daily basis and I&#x27;ve worked with on most of the projects. But I am also willing to learn new skills to help and expand my horizons.
======
zzzzz_
Perhaps you could start by telling us

\- areas you are interested in

\- technology / skills you possess

\- your experience level

... otherwise I'm not sure what you're expecting people to conjure up! :)

~~~
zaay
You are absolutely right. I've made some small update.

------
brum
I'm also looking for open source projects that could use a hand. I have a
years experience in Ruby and am interested in Clojure, going into fourth year
as a CS major.

------
sebilasse
RubyJS has currently some beginner to advanced level things to get done. If
you're interested in Ruby, JS this project gives you an excellent
understanding of both.

------
lsiebert
I've seen several of these posts... is there a cross project website that
connects developers to open source projects?

~~~
s3b
check out [http://openhatch.org/](http://openhatch.org/)

------
WasimBhai
Any recommendations for someone who is well-versed with C++ and Networking?

